# Common Courtesy - Pickups and Dropoffs



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just got home from Manchester Oxford Road station. I'd gone down there to deliver a snake to someone not on this forum - and two breeding groups of Multimammates to someone who IS on this forum. 

I am very, very disappointed in the person who was to be picking up the multis. They agreed in advance that because I'd be at the Manchester Oxford Road station, they could meet me there between 1 and 2:30 today.

1. I PMed them on Thursday to say where I would be, what I look like, and that I would be at the station at 1PM. No reply, but I didn't worry, because they were keen to have the multis.

2. I texted them at 10AM repeating where I would be and that I would be at the station from 1PM to 2PM. Then I packed up two 1.3 groups of multis and set off - it's half an hour to get to our local train station, then 45 minutes by train to get to Manchester Oxford Road from here. 

3. I texted them at 1:30 repeating that I was at the station and waiting.

4. I phoned them at 2 to leave a message that I was at the station and waiting. 

5. Our other gentleman picked up his snake at 3:15, and we'd had no contact from the RFUK member. It wasn't fair to keep the multis out much longer if nobody's going to show, so we texted one last time to say we're sorry, we can't wait any longer.

*Please, please please: If you have changed your mind, or you can't make it, or can't afford it... TELL the person who's delivering things to you so they don't stress out their animals!*

I did not WANT to drag eight multis out of their cages, stick 'em in a carrying cage and shuttle them for a three-hour round trip just for sh*ts and giggles. There were at least three chances in this case for the buyer to have said "I'm sorry, I can't." - any time between the original contact a week and a half ago and Thursday, any time after my message on Thursday, and between 10 AM and 11 AM this morning - which would have let me leave the multis at home. 

I also had to arrange for my partner to come with me so that we didn't have the snake and the multis too close together - we didn't want the one of us carrying the snake ALSO to have the mice. So it was double the train fare to boot. 

Makes me think I'm not going to do any more trips to meet halfway unless the buyer has paypal-ed me a deposit first.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im so sorry you had to go through that.
Ive been stung too many times, and no body gets anything from me with out a deposit first, and i make sure they know it's not refundable too! As i get too many timewasters.
These people are ignorant! Even if i had an emergency i'd still text or something to say i could'nt make it, and then explain the reason later.
 It's not on.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

really sorry you had to go through this hun

I think demanding deposits is afantastic idea


Katie


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah, that sucks mate.
A deposit is a good idea.. but also confirming things on thge phone is a good idea.. some ppl... that have mental issues dont think the internet or anything arranged on it is REAL... grr @ them bad people.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Bad people indeed. 

I sold quite a few animals here and luckily everyone turned up and bought what they said they were going to when they said also. The ones I met were also at the meeting points at times arranged. I never asked for deposits from people but it is a good idea. As the saying goes: "once bitten, twice shy". A small minority ruin the trust for the rest of us.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats not good if some one makes a deal then they should stick to it

not good for anyone


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> ah, that sucks mate.
> A deposit is a good idea.. but also confirming things on thge phone is a good idea.. some ppl... that have mental issues dont think the internet or anything arranged on it is REAL... grr @ them bad people.


Couldn't get hold of them by phone - but you know there would have been hell to pay if I'd gone to Manchester WITHOUT the multis and they'd shown up!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh lol. sorry anyway man. [hang on...]
i mean.. dudette.. [hopes he rememebred correctly from thread the other day]


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

thats out of order and i hope the person in question never asks someone again for the same thing......we should be able to give a good rep report on the site somewhere when we buy from each other, you know like ebay do that would be abit of reasurance then,plus yea a deposit to,

but how do you get a paypal account and does it charge you to set up???


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry you had to go through that..it just ruins it for other people really, like if i wanted to buy from someone living in..um..london or somethin, i couldnt ask my dad to drive me to london, and i couldnt ask the seller to deliever to me so id have to do the meet halfway thing and when people do stuff like this it puts sellers off this kind of arrangement..most annoying..should have at least texted or somethin :|


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Have you sent them messages since you've been back on here?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i feel dead bad now..they could be in hospital or anythin o_0


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats pretty harsh! all the times ive arranged to pick something up ive turned up.. people that dont should either have a pretty good reason not to or should have just called to say (i loveee you) haha no they should have called to tell you they couldnt make it!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I basicly NEVER travel to meet people now as I have been let down so many times.

I did make an exception last year to meet Ian W ( The widower of Jane W ) what a great guy :no1:

Stephen


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> i feel dead bad now..they could be in hospital or anythin o_0


Well, I'd been concerned because I'd seen they had logged on to RFUK at half nine this morning - so it wasn't as if they didn't see the message I sent on Thursday.

Turns out they did have a legit reason not to have shown up... but IMO it still would have been nice, as soon as they knew they weren't going to be able to make it, to have sent a courtesy text to say they couldn't. Certainly I sent enough texts the other way, including saying when I wouldn't be at the agreed meeting place any more.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

that sucks!!

I arranged to by some snakes through RFUK, and the dude met me half way, I was slightly late due to traffic but i still turned up! he did not ask for a deposit, but i would have been happy to pay one!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Does your head in doesn't it??

I rescued two rat bucks and arranged with a person from a rat forum to meet at Pontefract Services.
I live about 150 miles away from there.
I let her know I was leaving, I rang her when I was about 30 minutes away, as she had said it would take her 30 minutes to get there, John and I got there at 1pm as arrenged.
We waited, and waited, rang and rang. We waited around for over 2 hours and she didn't show.
When i got home I had an email to apologise for missing us.
She reckoned she got there at 2.15pm, we didn't leave till after 3pm.
She then said she couldn't see our car.
I drive an ancient Sportrak, you can't miss it, we parked in a very prominent spot. Why didn't she say she had changed her mind??
It cost me 2 weeks feeding the rats, a new cage, that I was giving to her, at least £40 in petrol. And I was giving her the rats because other people said she was a good home.

The rats eventually got a lovely home with a couple in Berwick who happily travelled to pick them up and are now very happy little show rats.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Its a pain in the a*se

I had one that pretended to be someone else, and although I didnt know her well, I had met her and know she was respected on another site.

Well, steve made the delivery and when he got back made a comment about her size. I know straight away it was not the person i thought it was.

ANyways, as you can guess, no money was forthcoming, so she now has a CCJ i took out against her, but even thats not got my cash !

SO like many, its a deposit or full payment in advance. 

I find those who are really interested will not have a problem with that, and if the worst does happen, at least I am not out of pocket and I am more willing to sort an alternative way out.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

well I hope they have apologized to you for wasting your time.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

damo said:


> thats out of order and i hope the person in question never asks someone again for the same thing......we should be able to give a good rep report on the site somewhere when we buy from each other, you know like ebay do that would be abit of reasurance then,plus yea a deposit to,
> 
> but how do you get a paypal account and does it charge you to set up???


1. There's a website in the States that has a "Board of Inquiry" where you can give sellers and buyers good OR bad feedback. The board does have a sub-section for international sales. However, the BOI wouldn't quite be the right place for this particular situation - a no-show is hardly as bad as, for example, selling "het" royals who turn out to be fresh CF babies... 

2. Setting up a paypal account's easy, they don't charge you to set it up (but they do take a percentage of money transferred TO you). If you go to the Paypal website, it gives you all the instructions.

Fazer: Yes, they have apologised. I'm still dubious as to whether my colony is going to accept the multis that I took with it back properly - we have a few chewed ears and tails this morning.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww ssthisto that is terrible i would never dream of not turning up!!!! if there had a reason why not at least get in touch and explain :whip:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just one more update to all of this.

The member in question has now made things right (and then some)... I appreciate it


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Just one more update to all of this.
> 
> The member in question has now made things right (and then some)... I appreciate it


 
 thast great news Ssthisto.
pleased it all worked out in the end.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> Just one more update to all of this.
> 
> The member in question has now made things right (and then some)... I appreciate it


Care to elaborate?


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

that would realy p*ss me off...

me and my dad took a couple of people from this forum to eleds (from nottingham) to pick up some flilled dragons and a snow beardy .. when we got there.. they guy was out...

he knew we were coming.. and we even rang him when we were about an hour away (with traffic) and he told us "oh im jsut going out for a bit..ill be back later"

fact of the matter is the people we were taking was spending £360... ended up only spending 300.. as the beardy was a bit.. erm... not what it was ment to be.

cant help but wonder... what if he hadnt come back for a few hours...

wed have travels 80 odd miles for nothing..

peace

James


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Care to elaborate?


Nope.

They made it right and we're both happier with the situation now - it doesn't matter HOW it was made right.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Well it's good the issue has been made better.
It is quite annoying when your pissed about.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad you've got it sorted out now Ssthito.
I've never let anyone down (i dont think!) but i've been messed around a few times .... most annoying!!!


----------

